# Hi Smart people



## fernballan (Apr 30, 2020)

I need help from someone who is smarter than me. And there are many
Has an internal bore gage That I don't understand


----------



## fernballan (Apr 30, 2020)

Bild


----------



## epanzella (Apr 30, 2020)

It looks like the shaft is tapered. Push it into the hole until the fingers are touching the hole and read the size.


----------



## Dhal22 (Apr 30, 2020)

fernballan said:


> I need help from someone who is smarter than me. And there are many


 

I won't be any help.....


----------



## Aukai (May 1, 2020)

Me too, can't even figure out a level.


----------



## Ken from ontario (May 1, 2020)

Hi,


----------



## rzw0wr (May 30, 2020)

I don't think it is a hole Gage.
At least not from the directions.

It would have to be a awful big hole to measure with that.

What makes you think it is a hole gage?


----------



## darkzero (May 30, 2020)

(I'm not allowed to post here)


----------



## dirty tools (May 30, 2020)

That look at a depth gauge


----------



## higgite (May 31, 2020)

Well, I never claimed to be the brightest bulb on the tree, but even I figured out from the video that they printed the instructions upside down.

Tom


----------

